# Can I Setup Router without directly connecting cable modem



## bsabatini (Aug 19, 2006)

Purchased a D-Link DIR-615 Wireless router so that we can have wireless Internet on one side of very large house. The whole house has Ethernet jacks in all the rooms, and the cable modem is in the basement with a switch plugged into it patching all the rooms in. If I plug my laptop into the jack in the bedroom I get Internet with no problem. I want to plug a router in there instead so that I can get wireless with the laptop in the bedroom and on that end of the house. I cannot get the Internet light to come on the router and DLink support tells me that the only way possible for me to get the Internet on the router is to connect the cable modem to the router directly. I can't do this because the modem is in the basement on the wrong side of the house. If I put the router down there the signal will not be strong enough. I just want to know if this is true or was the DLink guy wrong?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Well yes and no.

The "switch" you have downstairs is probably not a switch, its a router unless your modem is a router then it would be a switch.

Since you already have routing you just need a wireless access point and not another router. I bet the D-Link has access point mode.

Or a wired repeater...http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=3300


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I just set up a brand new DLink DIR-615 that way last night. The instructions are on page 10 of the User Guide (On the CD)
Connect to a PC via cable using one of the LAN ports.
Turn off DHCP
Turn off UPnP
Change the LAN IP to an address on the same subnet as your current router. Make sure it is outside of the DHCP range that your current router hands out.
Example, I have my main router DHCP set for .10-.100. This leaves .1-.9 free to be assigned to devices that need a fixed IP (Printer, UVNC Repeater, Security Cameras, etc).

Then I plugged the desktop back into it's wall port, plugged the router LAN port into another wall port, and it's working great. Only thing connected to it is power and one Ethernet cable. It's never had anything connected to the WAN port.

Haven't started testing the range yet, but I've got wall jacks in most rooms, so I have plenty of options for placement.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bet that the DIR-615 does not have AP mode, I have one here. 

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Well.. Dangit John. 
Just checked to see if there is DD-WRT firmware and there isn't. John is right, do what he says, as always


----------

